# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  आपकी फ़रमाईश

## Gaurav Soni

दोस्तो मे यह नया सूत्र चालू करने जा रहा हु जिसमे आपको हिन्दी गाने आपकी डिमांड पर आपको मिलेगे जेसे 
*MP3, AAC, WMA, M4A, OGG, MP4, 3GP, AVI, MPG, WMV and FLV* इन सभी फॉर्मेट मे आपके गाने मे आपको देने की कोशिस करुगा आप अपनी  फरमाइस बताए 
सूत्र पसंद आने पर कमेंट्स जरूर करे

----------


## Raman46

> दोस्तो मे यह नया सूत्र चालू करने जा रहा हु जिसमे आपको हिन्दी गाने आपकी डिमांड पर आपको मिलेगे जेसे 
> *MP3, AAC, WMA, M4A, OGG, MP4, 3GP, AVI, MPG, WMV and FLV* इन सभी फॉर्मेट मे आपके गाने मे आपको देने की कोशिस करुगा आप अपनी  फरमाइस बताए 
> सूत्र पसंद आने पर कमेंट्स जरूर करे


स्वागत है आप का गौरव जी भाई / एक अच्छा कामयाव सूत्र की चुनाव किये है / धन्यवाद .......रमण

----------


## Gaurav Soni

> स्वागत है आप का गौरव जी भाई / एक अच्छा कामयाव सूत्र की चुनाव किये है / धन्यवाद .......रमण


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## amol05

*ठीक है भगवन आपको कामयाबी दे* 

*और आप मुजको नरेंदर चंचल का शिवविवाह दे पंजाबी वाला mp3 में*

----------


## kavita25

सूत्र के लिए बधाई गौरव जी

----------


## Gaurav Soni

इस विडियो को आप को किस फॉर्मेट मे दु

----------


## amol05

> इस विडियो को आप को किस फॉर्मेट मे दु


*mp3 format ..........*

----------


## Gaurav Soni

> *ठीक है भगवन आपको कामयाबी दे* 
> 
> *और आप मुजको नरेंदर चंचल का शिवविवाह दे पंजाबी वाला mp3 में*


लीजिये मित्र आपकी फर्माइस 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/175406...NCHAL.mp3.html

----------


## Teach Guru

एक उम्दा सूत्र की शुरुआत के लिए सूत्रधार को बधाई.......

मुझे एक गाना चाहिए चाहे mp4 हो या mp3 गाने के बोल है..... 

ख्वाबों की मल्लिका हो या जन्नत की हूर हो , ये तो हो तुम हि हो ना या कोई और हो......

----------


## amol05

> लीजिये मित्र आपकी फर्माइस 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/175406...NCHAL.mp3.html


*नहीं खुल रहा है*

----------


## amol05

> *नहीं खुल रहा है*


*हो रहा है .........*

----------


## amol05

> लीजिये मित्र आपकी फर्माइस 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/175406...NCHAL.mp3.html


*दोस्त इससे आगे का पार्ट चाहिए ये तो मेरे पास भी है ये सगे है 

विवाह चाहिए*

----------


## Gaurav Soni

> एक उम्दा सूत्र की शुरुआत के लिए सूत्रधार को बधाई.......
> 
> मुझे एक गाना चाहिए चाहे mp4 हो या mp3 गाने के बोल है..... 
> 
> ख्वाबों की मल्लिका हो या जन्नत की हूर हो , ये तो हो तुम हि हो ना या कोई और हो......


मित्र माफ कीजिये आप इस गाने की फिल्म का नाम बता दे क्यू की ये गाना मिल नहीं रहा हे

----------


## Neelima

> मित्र माफ कीजिये आप इस गाने की फिल्म का नाम बता दे क्यू की ये गाना मिल नहीं रहा हे

----------


## Gaurav Soni

> *दोस्त इससे आगे का पार्ट चाहिए ये तो मेरे पास भी है ये सगे है 
> 
> विवाह चाहिए*


माफ करना मित्र मेरे यहा लाइट चली गयी थी 
ये रहा आपका दूसरा भाग 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/175422...NCHAL.mp3.html

----------


## Gaurav Soni

> 


धन्यवाद नीलिमा जी 
आपके सहयोग के लिए

----------


## Gaurav Soni

> एक उम्दा सूत्र की शुरुआत के लिए सूत्रधार को बधाई.......
> 
> मुझे एक गाना चाहिए चाहे mp4 हो या mp3 गाने के बोल है..... 
> 
> ख्वाबों की मल्लिका हो या जन्नत की हूर हो , ये तो हो तुम हि हो ना या कोई और हो......


ye लीजिये मित्र आपकी पसंद का गाना mp 3 मे 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/175423...a.DAT.mp3.html

----------


## Gaurav Soni

> बहुत बढ़िया  अच्छे सूत्र की शुरुवात करी है


धन्यवाद मित्र सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*acche sutra ki shurwaat par badhai 
ummid hai aap sabhi ki farmaish puri karenge ......... 
++++++++++++*

----------


## Gaurav Soni

> *acche sutra ki shurwaat par badhai 
> ummid hai aap sabhi ki farmaish puri karenge ......... 
> ++++++++++++*


धन्यवाद चोधरी जी

----------


## Gaurav Soni

*आप सभी धन्यवाद सूत्र मे आने के लिए*

----------


## komal sharma

बहुत ही सुन्दर परस्तुती मित्र लगे रहो

----------


## Gaurav Soni

> बहुत ही सुन्दर परस्तुती मित्र लगे रहो


धन्यवाद सूत्र मे आने के लिए

----------


## Gaurav Soni

> :clap:.............:clap:....................:clap  :..................


धन्यवाद स्वामी जी सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए

----------


## Teach Guru

> एक उम्दा सूत्र की शुरुआत के लिए सूत्रधार को बधाई.......
> 
> मुझे एक गाना चाहिए चाहे mp4 हो या mp3 गाने के बोल है..... 
> 
> ख्वाबों की मल्लिका हो या जन्नत की हूर हो , ये तो हो तुम हि हो ना या कोई और हो......







> मित्र माफ कीजिये आप इस गाने की फिल्म का नाम बता दे क्यू की ये गाना मिल नहीं रहा हे





> ye लीजिये मित्र आपकी पसंद का गाना mp 3 मे 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/175423...a.DAT.mp3.html



कोशिश के लिए धन्यवाद भाई,
लेकिन मुझे ओरिजनल गाना चाहिए ये झंकार बीट में है और क्वालिटी भी नहीं है ,
ये गाना युट्यूब से मेने डाउनलोड किया था , ...........
और आपने इसे हि कनवर्ट करके दे दिया भाई 
..........ओरिजनल गाना चाहिए mp3 हो या mp4

----------


## chiki_chikka

मुझे 
" ज़माने की सारी ख़ुशी मिल गयी है "
" हमें तुम मिले जिंदगी मिल गयी है " 
ये गाना पुरा चाहिए

नए सूत्र की बधाई 
मेने इस गाने को और भी दो सूत्रों पर माँगा था पर उन्होंने इस पर कोई प्रतिक्रिया नहीं दी 
आशा है की आप कुछ प्रतिउत्तर दें

----------


## Gaurav Soni

> मुझे 
> " ज़माने की सारी ख़ुशी मिल गयी है "
> " हमें तुम मिले जिंदगी मिल गयी है " 
> ये गाना पुरा चाहिए
> 
> नए सूत्र की बधाई 
> मेने इस गाने को और भी दो सूत्रों पर माँगा था पर उन्होंने इस पर कोई प्रतिक्रिया नहीं दी 
> आशा है की आप कुछ प्रतिउत्तर दें


लीजिये मित्र आपकी पसंद का गाना mp 3 मे 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/175580...yihai.mp3.html

----------


## Gaurav Soni

-----------------------------------------

----------


## Gaurav Soni

************************************

----------


## chiki_chikka

> लीजिये मित्र आपकी पसंद का गाना mp 3 मे 
> 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/175580...yihai.mp3.html




गाने के लिए धन्यवाद् मित्र पर ये पूरा नहीं है केवल दो लाइन ही है 
अगर आप इसे पूरा दे सके तो आपका आभार और धन्यवाद

----------


## sangita_sharma

ये सोंग किस  मूवी का हे बस एक लाइन ही  हे ये भी शायद बिच के अंतरे की हे ''कई बार तुमसे कहना ये चाह मगर कह न पाए जानने जां  मिलो न मिलो तुम हमें हे भरोसा हमने निभाई हे वफ़ा'' क्या लिंक मिल सकता हे

----------


## devkasnia

> ये सोंग किस  मूवी का हे बस एक लाइन ही  हे ये भी शायद बिच के अंतरे की हे ''कई बार तुमसे कहना ये चाह मगर कह न पाए जानने जां  मिलो न मिलो तुम हमें हे भरोसा हमने निभाई हे वफ़ा'' क्या लिंक मिल सकता हे


क्या आप को इस सॉन्ग का हीरो  पता ह क्या

----------


## sangita_sharma

नहीं देव जी दरअसल कंही यात्रा पर गए थे तो एक जगह चाय पिने रुके तो वन्ही सुना था ये सोंग शायद आवाज़ हिमेश रेशमिया की हो सकती हे

----------


## pathfinder

> ये सोंग किस मूवी का हे बस एक लाइन ही हे ये भी शायद बिच के अंतरे की हे ''कई बार तुमसे कहना ये चाह मगर कह न पाए जानने जां मिलो न मिलो तुम हमें हे भरोसा हमने निभाई हे वफ़ा'' क्या लिंक मिल सकता हे





> नहीं देव जी दरअसल कंही यात्रा पर गए थे तो एक जगह चाय पिने रुके तो वन्ही सुना था ये सोंग शायद आवाज़ हिमेश रेशमिया की हो सकती हे




गाना-समझो न कुछ तो समझो न
फिल्म का नाम -आपका सुरूर
गायक-हिमेश रेशमिया

(ओ   जानिया  वे 
ओ  साथिया  वे 
ओ  बेलिया  वे 
समझो  न  कुछ  तो   समझो  न 
आलम  बेताबियों  का 
कैसे  तुमको  बताएं 
दिल  की  पेचीदा  राहें 
चाहें  तुमको  ही  चाहें 
समझो  न  कुछ  तोह  समझो  न  
ओ  जानिया  वे 

(ओ   जानिया  वे 
ओ  साथिया  वे 
ओ  बेलिया  वे 
समझो  न  कुछ  तो   समझो  न 
आलम  बेताबियों  का 
कैसे  तुमको  बताएं 
दिल  की  पेचीदा  राहें 
चाहें  तुमको  ही  चाहें 
समझो  न  कुछ  तोह  समझो  न   

कई  बार  तुमसे  कहना  यह  चाह 
मगर  कह  न  पाए  जानेजा 
करो  न  करो  तुम  हमपे  भरोसा 
हमने  निभायी  है  वफ़ा 
जब  देखोगे  तुम  गौर  से 
आयेंगे  बस  गम  ही  नज़र 
दिल  लगोगे  किसी  और  से 
तो   होगा  वोह  प्यार  बेअसर 
ओ  जानिया  वे 
ओ  साथिया  वे 
ओ  बेलिया  वे 
समझो  न  कुछ  तोह  समझो  न 
आलम  बेताबियों  का 
कैसे  तुमको  बताएं 
दिल  की  पेचीदा  राहें 
चाहें  तुमको  ही  चाहें 
समझो  न  कुछ  तोह  समझो  न   

यही  बात  अपनी  समझ  में  न  आई 
मोहब्बत  है  या  है  यह  सज़ा 
तुम्हें  चाहने  की  सदा  हमने  पायी 
हुई  हमसे  ऐसी  क्या  खता 
तेरी  यादों  में  कट  जाए  दिन 
दुआं  में  सारी  रात  गुज़रे 
कोई  जाने  न  हमपे  जानेमन 
कैसे  कैसे  हालात  गुज़रे 
ओ  जानिया  वे 
ओ  साथिया  वे 
ओ  बेलिया  वे 

समझो  न  कुछ  तोह  समझो  न 
आलम  बेताबियों  का 
कैसे  तुमको  बताएं 
दिल  की  पेचीदा  राहें 
चाहें  तुमको  ही  चाहें 
समझो  न  कुछ  तोह  समझो  न   

विडियो लिंक 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrwU9OgJjW8

----------


## swami ji

*John Carter (2012)*   muje  ये हिंदी में चाहिये ...आप मुझे दोगे साहब ....टोरेंट में हे तो पम  कर देना भाई ....

----------


## sangita_sharma

धन्यवाद पाथ जी ......................

----------


## swami ji

muje ye song pura chahiye koy help karo .....rajvir .....

----------


## NaKShtR

mp3 या  video

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> muje ye song pura chahiye koy help karo .....rajvir .....


*
Zamane ki saari khushi mil gayi hai

यहाँ से डाऊनलोड कर सकते हैं मित्र!
*

----------

